# Brooks signs deal to play in China



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Phoenix Suns restricted free-agent guard Aaron Brooks has agreed to a one-year deal with Guandong of the Chinese Basketball Association, sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Brooks is a popular player in China from his days of playing with Yao Ming in Houston. He’s been talking on and off with Chinese teams for several months, and finally agreed to a deal believed to be worth more than $2 million for the season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...=aw-wojnarowski_aaron_brooks_nba_china_111711


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh.


On another note, that was such a dumb trade.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The real story here is that Fred Jones is still playing basketball, shocking.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BlakeJesus said:


> The real story here is that Fred Jones is still playing basketball, shocking.


:laugh: Forgot he existed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If that 2 million figure is accurate, and all of his checks clear, that's a fantastic deal for a guy who isn't a star. Really seems that player movement overseas is picking up some steam.


----------

